# Back with the PMQ Questions !



## krimynal (4 Mar 2016)

Hello , been quite a while since I was on here.  I am simply waiting for april 10th to re-apply( since I released from reserve to apply for regular Air-Force ... AVN / AWS and ATIS Tech ).  I know I should of applied for a CT which I did and got told to wait 5 to 7 years for it to process. Anyways that's not the point of my post.

My post is to know 2 things first : 
 what is the smallest ammount of time does the course need to be for someone to apply for a PMQ to live with his common-law wife ?  Some people told me the CLASS needed to be at least 6 months not taking the PAT platoon into consideration.  Just wanted to make sure if it was true.  
( I did check on here but most posts were back from 2009-2010 so just wanted to see if it changed or not )

Second question is : 
Are PMQ's available in Borden right now ?  Friend of mine is currently in Borden , he's been there for the past year and his wife is in Quebec.  He claims that there is currently no PMQs for her to move in with him and that she needs to wait back in Quebec.  Just wanted to double check that info.  Most PMQ Decisions are selected on Day-to-Day basis
But just wanted to see if that information was accurate or not.  

I will keep looking around in the forums if I find my answers there I'll delete this post !

Thanks


----------



## DAA (4 Mar 2016)

Under normal circumstances, they usually won't consider relocation benefits unless you will be "at your training location" for 12 months or more, however, I have seen them go as low as 10-months but only in cases where all your ducks are lined up in a row (ie; you can financially support your family, you can make your way to and from classes and housing is available).

Last I heard, there as a surplus of PMQ's available in Borden but I could be wrong.


----------



## krimynal (4 Mar 2016)

Okay so a course like AWS that is 6 months in borden ( NOT including PAt platoon ) might be available for PMQs , and a course like AVN which is around 1 1/2 year ( NOT including Pat platoon ) should be available for it. 

And I was Common-law in the reserve , I had signed all the papers at my local unit, When I'll re-apply they will simply ask me to sign them back again but I will still be considered common-law right ? 

I modified the first part of my message


----------



## DAA (4 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Okay so a course like AWS that is 6 months in borden ( NOT including PAt platoon ) might be available for PMQs , and a course like AVN which is around 1 1/2 year ( NOT including Pat platoon ) should be available for it.
> 
> And I was Common-law in the reserve , I had signed all the papers at my local unit, When I'll re-apply they will simply ask me to sign them back again but I will still be considered common-law right ?
> 
> I modified the first part of my message



You should be!   The course length isn't taken on it's own.  What they usually look at, is your forecasted date of graduation from your occupational training.


----------



## krimynal (4 Mar 2016)

okay so they also take into consideration the PAT Platoon part that , from what I've heard , is about 1 year - year and half for both AVN and AWS tech.


----------



## Leeworthy (4 Mar 2016)

Lots of pmqs avail in Borden


----------



## krimynal (5 Mar 2016)

okay thanks for that info ! Let's just say my girlfring wasn't to happy about the AVN Tech course that could lead me to be in borden for 3 years without her not beeing able to follow.  She knows it might be a possibility , but if we can be there together it would be greatly appreciated ! lol !


----------



## Sarah_H (20 Mar 2016)

There are a lot of PMQs empty here in Borden, but for whatever reason they take forever to process everything. I've been waiting since early February for my PMQ. I know there's been a lot of policy changes lately. Before you just had do the application form and that was it. Now you need to write a memo stating why you want to move out of shacks. As well students are no longer eligible to use Brookfield (military movers) to move their furniture and effects. You have to pay out of pocket and they wont reimburse you either.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong; but you were never entitled to anything for a LOCAL move.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2016)

You have a whole course of people to move your stuff. $100 for a uhaul, couple cases of beer and some pizza and you should have a rather large, physically fit, moving company.


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Mar 2016)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> There are a lot of PMQs empty here in Borden, but for whatever reason they take forever to process everything. I've been waiting since early February for my PMQ. I know there's been a lot of policy changes lately. Before you just had do the application form and that was it. Now you need to write a memo stating why you want to move out of shacks. As well students are no longer eligible to use Brookfield (military movers) to move their furniture and effects. You have to pay out of pocket and they wont reimburse you either.



When I was on PAT platoon in Borden 5+ years ago, you had to write as memo stating why you wanted to live in a PMQ as opposed to shacks. That hasn't changed. They may be pickier as to the content of the memo now.
As for Brookfield, they are not the "military movers". They are simply the company that administers the policy for moves. We are only allowed to use them when we move from base to base, not from one house to another on the same base (or from PMQ to civvy house, etc).
When you do move from base to base, Brookfield then contracts out the move to AMJ Campbell or some other similar company.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Mar 2016)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> When I was on PAT platoon in Borden 5+ years ago, you had to write as memo stating why you wanted to live in a PMQ as opposed to shacks. That hasn't changed. They may be pickier as to the content of the memo now.
> As for Brookfield, they are not the "military movers". They are simply the company that administers the policy for moves. We are only allowed to use them when we move from base to base, not from one house to another on the same base (or from PMQ to civvy house, etc).
> When you do move from base to base, Brookfield then contracts out the move to AMJ Campbell or some other similar company.



Correct Paleo - more to the point, the only time the prime contractor (Brookfield) will engage is on posting authority... a posting message. In order to receive a posting message, one must be trade qualified (QL3). They will authorize TB spending in some unique cases when an individual leaves their F&E at their place of enrolment and said individual has completed their trades training and subsequently posted to a unit on the same training base (Borden, Kingston...) 

BUT - soldier says I want to live in a PMQ vice shacks during my unusually long course - up to School Commandant / RSM / CFHA availability and member's OWN expense.

Lol - that would be akin to me going on my year-long French course, so I want Brookfield to pay for me to sell my house in Oromocto so I can buy another one in Fredericton!


----------



## krimynal (21 Mar 2016)

alright so I might get a PMQ in Borden since we currently live in Trois-Rivières, Quebec ( between Montreal and Quebec ).  But I'll have to pay for the rental and move my stuff.
I don't mind about that , I just wanted to clear out if I could get one or not , and as I can read , depending on what course I get , I might be able to apply !
Thanks for that !


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> alright so I might get a PMQ in Borden since we currently live in Trois-Rivières, Quebec ( between Montreal and Quebec ).  But I'll have to pay for the rental and move my stuff.
> I don't mind about that , I just wanted to clear out if I could get one or not , and as I can read , depending on what course I get , I might be able to apply !
> Thanks for that !



Correct me if i'm wrong, but you haven't even applied yet? I read that you released from the Res in order to go Reg...?


----------



## krimynal (21 Mar 2016)

I applied for a CT in October 2014 , got an email on june 2015 saying it would take between 5 to 7 years to transfer to reg forces.  

Saw 3 different Base Officer to see if this was true and what was my best bet.  All 3 told me to release and re-apply would be a lot faster. 

So I released in September 2015 , for my official release on November 9th 2015.  I needed to wait until April 10th 2016 in order to re-apply.  

So I am currently waiting for this date in order to re-apply for AVN Tech , Atis Tech and AVS Tech.  2 of them will be in Borden , 1 would be in Kingston. 

I am making sure in order to get the wife on board.  she knows there is a chance she might not follow.  But I just want to make sure if there is opening to her following me on those courses. 

But yes you are right I am not back in the system as of yet


----------



## Pusser (21 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> alright so I might get a PMQ in Borden since we currently live in Trois-Rivières, Quebec ( between Montreal and Quebec ).  *But I'll have to pay for the rental and move my stuff*.
> I don't mind about that , I just wanted to clear out if I could get one or not , and as I can read , depending on what course I get , I might be able to apply !
> Thanks for that !



Not necessarily.  Everyone is entitled to an initial move on enrolement (usually exercised when one gets to their first posting after training).  However, if you're going to be in one location for a long time, it is not unreasonable to ask for that move a little early, nor is it a given that it won't be approved.  Ask the question.  All they can do is say no.  If approved, however, depending on the circumstances, it may not necessarily be Brookfield that administers the move.  This type of move could be administered by your Orderly Room (i.e. the way we used to do all moves until 1999), but the benefits are very similar anyway.

As an aside, Brookfield never contracts the moving company under any circumstances.  The F&E Section of your supporting Transport Section does that.  Brookfield simply liaises with the F&E Section on your behalf.

On a further note, the CF pays for local moves when a member is ordered into or out of quarters (single or married).  If a member chooses to voluntarily move locally, then they are on their own dime.


----------



## Sarah_H (21 Mar 2016)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> When I was on PAT platoon in Borden 5+ years ago, you had to write as memo stating why you wanted to live in a PMQ as opposed to shacks. That hasn't changed. They may be pickier as to the content of the memo now.
> As for Brookfield, they are not the "military movers". They are simply the company that administers the policy for moves. We are only allowed to use them when we move from base to base, not from one house to another on the same base (or from PMQ to civvy house, etc).
> When you do move from base to base, Brookfield then contracts out the move to AMJ Campbell or some other similar company.


Well apparently that changed and it seems they may be going back to the old way of doing things. Up until a few weeks ago here in Borden you only needed a memo if you wanted to live off base while on course, not for the PMQ's. I know of a few people who got a PMQ within the last 2 months and they did not require a memo. As well, they were able to have the military move their F&E at no additional cost. Also, I know of a number of people who moved out of shacks last year and were also able to use Brookfield to move their F&E here. And before you ask they are on all course. It's only been in the last couple of weeks where this has all changed.


----------



## krimynal (21 Mar 2016)

Well by the time I re-apply and get send back to borden , things will probably be changing again , but I just wanted to have some info in order to prepare !


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Well by the time I re-apply and get send back to borden , things will probably be changing again , but I just wanted to have some info in order to prepare !



You've got it. You're also right that by the time you get enrolled and have to worry about it, it'll have been changed, again, maybe a couple of times. Check back when you're getting close to trade training.


----------

